# Wound care and nurses visit 99211



## ERINM (Jul 20, 2010)

We have several patients that require weekly visits with our Certified Medical Assistants for wound care. It some cases we are using several rolls of guaze, tape, and 1/2 jars of silvadene, etc just on one patient encounter. We have been billing the 99211 code, but is there a code we can use for the supplies too? Is there a better code for wound care management? Thank you!!!


----------

